# RE: Dunskin or Buckskin



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I am sorry to double post, but it's the only way I know how to get more than one picture or set of pictures posted.
Here are Holly with my sister's grandson mounted and one of my Granddaughter with a much to large helmet on her head :lol:









Thank You for your indulgence.

ETA: There is another picture of Holly in the original post "Dun or Buckskin".


----------



## HorsesMakeLifeBetter (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your mare. I have a similar sad story, I sold my 5 year old mare and a few months later we got notified that she had been out in a pasture with several other horses and was killed by a cougar. This was confirmed by a game warden. I felt so sad for both the girl I sold her too and the loss of a such a young mare. Again, sorry for your loss.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

She looks champagne to me, not dun or buckskin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Those pictures are kind of washed out. Did she look like these guys?


















Those are amber champagne, which is often confused for buckskin.


----------



## anshorsenut88 (Dec 27, 2010)

Champagne was my first thought too! The light characteristics on the face that you pointed out can be caused my the champagne color. I have personally never saw a champagne appaloosa though lol....so I "googled it".  Come to find out... some of the pics look JUST like your mare. Hahaha. 
...well what I can see from the pics. They have almost "muddy" looking points, not black. Which is what the Champagne does on a Bay based horse. I hope this helps.  Very interesting though! Thanks for posting.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Poseidon and others, Thank You so much for your replies. Poseidon, Holly did look very much like the pictures you posted. Her mane and tail were darker than the ones in the top picture, but lighter than the second picture. She also had the coloring of the second horse's legs, just not as dark. I'm wondering if the Champagne color is a recognized one with the 
Breed Associations or Clubs? If not, would they be registered as Buckskin or Dun? When I had Holly there was much discussion as to what color she was considered. The barn I bought her from said she was a Buckskin, but I disagreed, some said Dun, which was more likely to me and one said she was a Buttermilk Buckskin. When I bought her a number of years ago now I was still a AQHA member and in referring to their rule book on acceptable colors the Buckskin was described as a horse with a light tannish body and black legs, mane and tail. A Dun was a light tannish color with brownish mane and tail and usually, though not always, a dorsal line. Referred to as a Line-Back Dun. That was back when the Cremello and Perlino were not accepted as colors of the AQHA. Those colors were registered as Palomino, back then.

Thanks again for all respondences.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm not an AQHA member, so I have no idea if they accept champagnes, but do you know if she had any dun factor markings? Like shoulder barring, leg barring, a dorsal stripe? It is possible to have the champagne gene and the dun gene.


----------



## Luna9 (Jan 23, 2011)

I agree with Champagne. If she were a dun she would have had a darker line down her back and Buckskins are generally darker


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> I'm not an AQHA member, so I have no idea if they accept champagnes, but do you know if she had any dun factor markings? Like shoulder barring, leg barring, a dorsal stripe? It is possible to have the champagne gene and the dun gene.


She had none of the Dun factor markings. No shoulder barring, no leg barring and no dorsal stripe.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Judging from the pictures and what you said, I would say she was amber champagne, which is easily and often confused for buckskin. I know nothing of POA allowed colours or anything, so I'm not sure that's allowed, but that's what she looks like.


----------



## SissyGoBob (Oct 17, 2010)

So, I half to say, I didn't even know there was a color of a horse called champagne  shows how much I pay attention lol


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Well this "old woman" learned something new!! I did a search on the internet and found that the AQHA has included the Champagne color for registery. And Amber Champagne is one of those accepted colors.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

I have to agree with the others. Amber Champagne. She was beautiful. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kano32 (May 16, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. that must have terrible, though i must say i think she was very beautiul. we are lucky in australia we don't have any cougars or anything like that but occasionally a horse is killed by snakebite, or maybe a dingo pack might kill a brumby, but she was very beautiful. i hadn't heard of champange, you learn something new everyday


----------

